# Central



## Cody Smith (Apr 16, 2019)

Majority around 1 tree


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Cody Smith said:


> Majority around 1 tree


Nice job! Is this a regular spot for you, or did you just find the tree today? Are you north or south of Indy?


----------

